# kisulwon hapkido



## charlie (Apr 17, 2002)

ive been practicing kisulwon hapkido for about 12 months now, but i cant find anything about it on the net. is anyone out there doing it, or has anyone got any info on it?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 19, 2002)

I've never heard of it! Can you tell us anything about it?


----------



## Venos-KSW (May 3, 2002)

never  heard  of it personally... cant find anything on it either. the name is very close to kuk sool won, which used to be called kuk sool won hapkido. so that may have something to do with it.

my take on it is that (if it is credible) it's a spinoff art that someone developed that encorporates probably two different styles into one. otherwise... who knows. im just weary of anything that isnt well known for one reason or another  (that and something that is well known in very bad ways...).

just ask your instructor...


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony (May 6, 2002)

Does anyone know the meaning of WON? is it ART or WAY? as kisul seems to means energy technique.

So kisulwon maybe the Way of Ki Techniques (HAPKIDO spinoff??)
or The Art of Ki Techniques.


----------



## KickingDago (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Venos-KSW _
> 
> *never  heard  of it personally... cant find anything on it either. the name is very close to kuk sool won, which used to be called kuk sool won hapkido. so that may have something to do with it.
> 
> ...



is kuk soon won hapkido a different discipline from kuk soon won?


----------



## Venos-KSW (Jul 1, 2002)

Kuk Sool Won used to be called Kuk Sool Won Hapkido, but our grandmaster,  In Hyuk Suh, changed the name to just Kuk Sool Won, which is trademarked. Soooo... im not sure how you would know of Kuk Sool Won Hapkido if you didnt know it turned into KSW, unless someone is running a school or something claiming that they teach KSW Hapkido, or possibly some other way. not sure, heh... kinda confused.


----------



## jkn75 (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WaterCircleHarmony _
> 
> *Does anyone know the meaning of WON? is it ART or WAY? as kisul seems to means energy technique.
> 
> ...



In terms of kuk sool won, won means association.


----------



## haga (May 12, 2017)

Hi guys. Sorry I'm a bit late (almost 15 years), but I have some info on Kisulwon Hapkido.

I have practiced here in Brazil this style of hapkido but under the name Won Kisul Hapkido. I was taught "won 圓" means circle, thus, won kisul means something like "association of circled techniques", because most of the techniques of this style are based on circled movements of defense and attack. I learned this style from my teacher, whom was a student of Marco Godoy, a black belt Taekwondo and Hapkido master from Uruguai. At the time he was living in Brazil, he used to train and teach with a school called "Excalibur Internacional de Tae-Kwon-Do y Won-Kisul Internacional de Hap-Ki-Do Escuela".

I believe this style was created there on that school, but I'm not sure if it was Marco Godoy himself who really created and I don't know from what style of hapkido it comes from (I'm also looking into it, so that I can keep trainning hapkido of a similar style on the future where I'm currently living). Marco Godoy left Brazil some years ago and now my teacher is a disciple of master Alexandre De Almeida Gerken, whom I supposed learned Won Kisul also (I'm also trying to confirm this).

Source: Academia de Artes Marciales Marco Godoy Uruguay


----------



## oftheherd1 (May 18, 2017)

Welcome to MT.  Thanks for the information.  Like the posters before you, I had never heard of it either.


----------

